# Eastern OH/Western PA'ers!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My crew and I will be at a dog show in Butler, PA next weekend, if anybody lives nearby and would like to meet us 

I'll have Boz, Mogwai, and Mouse on Saturday, the first two, and Mahler on Sunday


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm going out of town, and will miss the show this year unfortunately! I hope you have a great time!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck at the shows, my next one is not for another week.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks....chance for a major for Bozzy!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Thanks....chance for a major for Bozzy!


Awesome, hope he get's it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Go Boz!!!!!


----------

